# Dell Inspiron 15R Se, no enciende,  led de cargador se apaga al conectarlo



## caballerodorado (Sep 9, 2018)

Buenas, tengo un Dell Inspiron 15r se. Llevaba bastante tiempo que no cargaba la batería y salía el típico mensaje de la bios de batería baja.
Hasta que de la noche a la mañana al ir a encenderlo no encendía. Me fijé que al conectar el cargador al portátil el led del cargador se apagaba. 

He medido el cargador con un multímetro y devuelve la carga de 19.5 más o menos y baja, pero creo que baja hasta 0 porque no contacta del todo bien con la clavija.
Desmonté el portátil para comprobar lo que pasaba o si había algo dañado y como se ve en el vídeo, cuando conecto el cable del conector dc a la placa salta una chispa. 






Si mido el voltaje con el multímetro en el conector de esta forma (que no se si es correcta esta forma):


Devuelve el valor del cargador, pero si mido poniendo la punta en los pines del conector blanco salta también una chispa como cuando la conecta a la placa base tal y como se muestra en el video.


A partir de esto, ¿sabéis decirme cuál es el problema? ¿Sería el conector o la placa base?
Muchas gracias, espero que sepáis indicarme alguna ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Sep 10, 2018)

Led del cargador se apaga al conectarlo = cortocircuito en la línea de alimentación de 19 volt.
Tienes información en los post destacados.

Salút.


----------



## HaroldFarias (Jul 18, 2021)

Amigo pudiste solucionar el problema? Si era el conector? O alguien que me ayude con este mismo problema?


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 20, 2021)

Bienvenido al foro desde ya colega, como bien dice el mod, tienes data en el foro sobre el tema  (cosa de usar el buscador)
Caballerodorado no ha reingresado desde el 2018, quien sabe si te ira a contestar, suerte en ello.


----------

